# 3050 Latex



## JackoUK (Apr 18, 2015)

Hiya,
I've just replaced the supplied tubes which came with my new Torque which, incidentally I really love. I swapped them out to try something different even though the supplied tubes work fine and deliver good accuracy. I installed a set of 30/50 latex doubles with a super light pouch that I made myself, length 7 inches. Test shooting this morning I started with a home made multiplex/Micarta that I've just finished (7" TBG, tapered 25 to 15). Really pleased with the results from 10 and 15 yards with 12 mm lead (8 grammes), I then switched to the Torque with the new bands. A really beefy draw indicated a fast delivery, and so it proved with the lead whacking into the catch butt. What really surprised me was the increase in accuracy, even over the supplied bands. I was astonished to hit some greatly improved groups and rapidly shredded the 1" centre of the target. This then leads to my question which is, why do these tubes appear to have improved my accuracy? Is it to do with ammo speed, flatter tragetory or what? By the way, always a down side, these tubes proved tough on the wrist and shoulder, and after around 25 or so shots I had to swap down to the new slingshot again.
Sorry for the long winded build up, just wanted to give inclusive info
JackoUK


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I will venture a guess as at least part of the answer. On the draw two forces are present; the obvious one on the arm holding the pouch back, and the second one is pushing in the opposite direction on the fork. The two forces are equal immediately before the release. At the moment of the release there is no force countering the push on the fork and instantly that balance is upset and the fork wants to move forward. This will upset the sight picture, for a lack of a better description. The better you can control this movement the better the accuracy of your slingshot. Some bands allow better control than others. This is one reason that I prefer tapered flats, although I shoot tubes.


----------



## JackoUK (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Certainly given me more to think about. I'm still getting improved accuracy with these tubes so it is still interesting. Just got to work out more for wrist strength!!


----------

